# Should fat shaming make a comeback?



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Personally I think fat acceptance is a much worse problem.

It’s not a matter of our perception of what is or isn’t beautiful.

It’s a matter of health.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

this could go well. I'm in


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I was always very thin. When I was 18 I developed some health problems and had to take medication for them for a few years. The side effects included, among many other things, going from 117 pounds to 185 pounds. I've been off everything for several years now and through a lot of hard work and lifestyle changes, I've somehow got down to 115 pounds.

I don't bother people about their weight, but it is someting I notice and am sensitive to.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Touchy subject, but my own opinion as someone who grew up as a "fat kid" is I would never say anything to anyone and that we need to stop worrying about those who are soft around the middle and really focus more attention on educating and helping those who are obese and morbidly obese, especially kids. It breaks my heart to see families where mom, dad, and the kids are all severely overweight and seeing them engaging in unhealthy lifestyles. This leads into a lifetime of potential health issues.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

My professional opinion, is that shaming can be harmful to the mental health. A physically and mentally unhealthy person is not long for this world. 

The answer lies in actively fighting the acceptance of obesity as normalcy and educating the parents to stop enabling the trend.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Sure, the way it is being presented, if you are a fucking Nazi


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Why shame them? Does it accomplish anything besides making the insulter feel superior?

You know you can look "in shape" and be physically unhealthy too right? .

What should be happening is simpy supporting people in being more active. Not even anything crazy - bring people on dog walks, 15m walks around your neighbourhood, cleaning litter from an area etc. All of that helps, without shaming someone who is already *incredibly aware* of their body.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

There will always be people that shame others simply for the cruelty. But I think that many of us get tired of the online celebrities and plus size models who feel the need to plaster social media glorifying obesity. This is dangerous.
Its another one of those you can't disagree lest you be painted as fataphobic and a fat shamer.
I have an over weight daughter who also suffers from depression. So I've learned I really have to be careful. I'm the type that has a tendency to lay things out plainly and maybe a little bluntly. Where as my wife always wants to pretend the world is perfect as is and we never need to say anything that might upset others. We come from 2 different extremes at times but it really helps to balance us out. In the past I've said things to my daughter that she has taken completely wrong. But its out of love and concern. She's 27 right now and at her weight I can't see how she could sustain health in to her 40's. To her the 40's may seem like light years away. To me 27 seemed like yesterday. So I know how fast it can creep up on you.
No way would I ever want someone to shame my daughter to the point she felt bad but I think placating and sugar coating everything does her as much harm.
To all those plus sized people who celebrate their cellulite, I really wish they'd go away in secret. If they're truly happy with them selves and accept the shorter life span then thats great for them. However I'd like to preserve my loved ones.
On the other hand when these plus sized people make a statement then people like Bill Maher respond, it kind of opens up discussion.
I think the term "Fat shaming", is used wrong. To me "Fat Shaming" is something that cruel people do to entertain them selves at the expense of over weight people. 
Calling someone out for celebrating being over weight, to me is not fat shaming.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

No


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

No. But the trend of taking 'fat acceptance' from being about not body shaming people, to being 'healthy at any size' should also be stemmed. It's a dangerous attitude. Morbidly obese and healthy do not go together.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

fuck bill maher. they ruined a perfectly good asshole when they put teeth in his mouth. the same guy calling for a recession solely because he hates trump. why he's still on the air is beyond me because he has no redeeming qualities..

on a personal level? yeah, i could stand to lose some weight, but i don't bother. i eat whatever i want. call me fat all day long, it won't bother me in the slightest. 
i have very clear memories of when i was too poor to be fat. far more recently, i remember a whole month where i couldn't eat anything at all. it fucking sucked. now i can afford to eat way too much tasty stuff that isn't really very good for me. i enjoy the hell out of it.
no matter what some skinny person tries to make you believe, healthy food tastes like ass. don't piss in my ear and tell me it's raining. i know that alfredo sauce is delicious. i know that vege shakes are terrible. i want pizza with extra cheez. i want chocolate pound cake. cover me in bacon and let me eat my way to the surface. i'll wash it down with a milkshake and have 2 desserts. being less desirable to the opposite sex is a good thing for my wallet, so i don't really see a down side. ciggs and aggressive driving will kill me before being 40 lbs over weight ever will.
so don't touch my fries, and watch out on the road. here i come


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> fuck bill maher. they ruined a perfectly good asshole when they put teeth in his mouth. the same guy calling for a recession solely because he hates trump. why he's still on the air is beyond me because he has no redeeming qualities..
> 
> on a personal level? yeah, i could stand to lose some weight, but i don't bother. i eat whatever i want. call me fat all day long, it won't bother me in the slightest.
> i have very clear memories of when i was too poor to be fat. far more recently, i remember a whole month where i couldn't eat anything at all. it fucking sucked. now i can afford to eat way too much tasty stuff that isn't really very good for me. i enjoy the hell out of it.
> ...


I'm with you cheezy but covering you in bacon is unhealthy......unless the bacon is cold. Burns in the wrong places hurt. 
According to the charts for my age and height I should weigh about 190 lbs (average). I just stepped on the scales and I'm about 255 lbs. According to my Dr. I'm healthy. All the problems I have are not "fat" related. They're "environment" related. 
As far as shaming goes, any type of shaming is wrong. Calling it what ever you want to make yourself feel good doesn't make it right.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

When did it go away?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

A person's weight and its effect on health should be between them and their doctor.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I enjoy my beer.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

sulphur said:


> When did it go away?


Never did.
Ask any fat kid in the school yard.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

laristotle said:


> Never did.
> Ask any fat kid in the school yard.


Any advertisement with a woman in it, she's a size 2 or less.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 271200


Having an affair....or 2 or more.....can make your life shorter.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Not a lot to be ashamed of by being overweight. But I think gluttony-shaming is not a terrible thing. Why DO you need that third trip to the buffet? How is a triple cheese baconburger part of a healthy diet? If it's hard to find clothes in your size, and hard to lose the weight you want, that's _your_ priorities and issue to wrestle with, not mine to gloat over. But _everybody_ should exercise a little more patience and self-restraint in most aspects of their life. Gluttony is just one part of it.

My personal credo is that a person should be thin enough to fit into their own clothes (i.e., not require constant adaptation by buying new stuff in a larger size), strong enough to open a pickle jar and carry two grocery bags in from the car at once, and fit enough to catch the bus or run out of a burning building. In other words, be adapted to the circumstances of everyday life. If you want to be a firefighter, swimsuit model, or pro basketball player, those requirements/criteria will need to be shifted a bit.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> Having an affair....or 2 or more.....can make your life shorter.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I see it this way. 

If you’re not someone I care about then why should I care whether you’re fat or not?

If you’re someone I care about then why would I do something as hurtful as shaming you?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Not a lot to be ashamed of by being overweight. But I think gluttony-shaming is not a terrible thing. Why DO you need that third trip to the buffet? How is a triple cheese baconburger part of a healthy diet? If it's hard to find clothes in your size, and hard to lose the weight you want, that's _your_ priorities and issue to wrestle with, not mine to gloat over. But _everybody_ should exercise a little more patience and self-restraint in most aspects of their life. Gluttony is just one part of it.
> 
> My personal credo is that a person should be thin enough to fit into their own clothes (i.e., not require constant adaptation by buying new stuff in a larger size), strong enough to open a pickle jar and carry two grocery bags in from the car at once, and fit enough to catch the bus or run out of a burning building. In other words, be adapted to the circumstances of everyday life. If you want to be a firefighter, swimsuit model, or pro basketball player, those requirements/criteria will need to be shifted a bit.


I don't run....for anything (it's kinda hard) and I have a hard time opening a pickle jar. I'll probably have to buy a new pair of jeans soon and in a larger size but the last time I bought a pair of jeans was at least 4 years ago. If I can find any that fit and are on my budget. A triple bacon cheese burger (with a chocolate shake and fries and gravy) gives you all four food groups.....or at least the 4 food groups that were around when I was a kid. A third trip to the buffet? 'cause I don't over fill my plate on each trip and there is so much good stuff to eat that it could take 4. Might have to add two or three trips for desert.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 271204


The wife/partner when she finds out.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

The Bobbitt tool?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Not a lot to be ashamed of by being overweight. But I think gluttony-shaming is not a terrible thing. Why DO you need that third trip to the buffet? How is a triple cheese baconburger part of a healthy diet? If it's hard to find clothes in your size, and hard to lose the weight you want, that's _your_ priorities and issue to wrestle with, not mine to gloat over. But _everybody_ should exercise a little more patience and self-restraint in most aspects of their life. Gluttony is just one part of it.
> 
> My personal credo is that a person should be thin enough to fit into their own clothes (i.e., not require constant adaptation by buying new stuff in a larger size), strong enough to open a pickle jar and carry two grocery bags in from the car at once, and fit enough to catch the bus or run out of a burning building. In other words, be adapted to the circumstances of everyday life. If you want to be a firefighter, swimsuit model, or pro basketball player, those requirements/criteria will need to be shifted a bit.


I think the key thing is 'overweight' vs 'obesity'. When it comes to obesity, i would be worried about a family member or close friend for example just like I'd be worried with any serious health condition. I wouldn't want them to subscribe to 'health at any size'. So it might not be my business, but you worry about people you care about. Obviously shaming isn't the answer. But getting involved at all is tricky when these movements exist.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

All fat people need to do is start smoking cigarettes to lose weight.

Free smokes for fatties.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm just waiting for some of the people who've had bypasses and heart attacks and the like to come on and explain that result of an unhealthy life style and diet. 
As far as smoking goes, two + packs a day never stopped me from gaining weight same as quitting never helped in putting it on. Didn't save me any money either.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> I'm just waiting for some of the people who've had bypasses and heart attacks and the like to come on and explain that result of an unhealthy life style and diet.


My dad could. My brother is heading that direction as well. That's the primary reason I've tried to live a pretty healthy lifestyle. I let things slip a bit over the last year (I am 43) and am working on getting back on track before the winter. Even at my worst I still eat well though. My activity level just hasn't been as high due to a rough few months with my migraines.

Migraines are a vicious circle. Exercise in the long run helps. But when I break my routine and have to start again, it initially triggers them until I get over the hump. It's another reason I watch my diet and activity level.

For me eating well and activity aren't chores though. I like good healthy food, and when I am at my ideal activity level I look and feel better. There's no downside for me, but a lot of upsides.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

player99 said:


> All fat people need to do is start smoking cigarettes to lose weight.
> 
> Free smoke for fatties.


I involuntarily LOL'd.

I'm a terrible person.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

My kids and I have discussed weight issues. I just asked them, how many obese old people do you see? Usually the old folks are relatively slim. That’s gotta tell you something. Some of my favourite people were obese. I miss them.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

It's weird....

When I gained a ton of weight, people close to me said I was too overweight. 

When I lost weight the same people told me I was too thin and I'm not eating enough. 

They're overweight now so.....


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

laristotle said:


> The Bobbitt tool?


Did you know that the dog that found John Wayne Bobbitt's penis was a cocker spaniel?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I went overweight 15 years ago and got told straight to my face that I was fat...

Did a diet ( lost 60 lbs)
I now train and exercise on reg basis. Im healthy as a horse.

My point... I needed that nudge-insult to get off my ass to do something about it.


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

How about 'No'. Just plain 'No'.

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> I think the key thing is 'overweight' vs 'obesity'. When it comes to obesity, i would be worried about a family member or close friend for example just like I'd be worried with any serious health condition. I wouldn't want them to subscribe to 'health at any size'. So it might not be my business, but you worry about people you care about. Obviously shaming isn't the answer. But getting involved at all is tricky when these movements exist.


We probably agree. I want people to be healthy _and_ happy. If they're both then I don't care how big they are. If their weight stands in the way of their happiness and the life they truly want, then I hope they can arrive at a better one.

People's lives are hampered by their impulses in so many ways. I've watched people I care for make bad snap decisions again and again. They persuade themselves that it's not a problem but it is and continues to be. A big chunk of the DSM (Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Psychiatric Disorders) is impulse-control difficulties at their root. That includes anything and everything that tends to get described as "an addiction", but also gambling problems, anger management problems, as well as eating issues, and so much more. And sometimes, several kinds of impulse-control difficulties go together, simply because you can't expect a person to have flawless self control for everything except for one little area. And sometimes, though certainly not in all cases, you see someone who is severely overweight, and shows poor impulse control in their approach to food, as well as relationships, and workplace behaviour. Shame in such instances serves no purpose for the person with the problems.

As you note, there is an important difference between mere overweight and morbid obesity. If you need to move over another belt notch, that's one thing. If you run out of breath walking up the stairs to bed, or require assistance to get out of a chair, quite another. I doubt anyone makes fun of sumo wrestlers. They may be big, but brother they can _take_ you.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Frenchy99 said:


> I went overweight 15 years ago and got told straight to my face that I was fat...
> 
> Did a diet ( lost 60 lbs)
> I now train and exercise on reg basis. Im healthy as a horse.
> ...


I like this attitude. We live in such a snow flake society. Yes none of us should fat shame. I mean why do we care enough about people we don't know to hassle them about their weight. On the other hand why should a fat person get so down about someone they don't know hassling them about their weight. Why do they give the time of day to someone they don't know. Because everyone needs something to be offended about. They wear it like a badge of honor.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> On the other hand why should a fat person get so down about someone they don't know hassling them about their weight. Why do they give the time of day to someone they don't know. Because everyone needs something to be offended about. They wear it like a badge of honor.


OP delivers


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> It's weird....
> 
> When I gained a ton of weight, people close to me said I was too overweight.
> 
> ...


I lost 25lbs by choice last year, am 6’ 170 now. When I went for a physical, my doc was alarmed. ‘I didn’t tell you to do that you were fine where you were, what’s wrong?’ So, that’s sorta where I think the world is at, I wasn’t obese but I was overweight and it’s weird I had his blessing. I could lose another 10 and not be showing any ribs, at 150 I might be lean lol.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

keto said:


> I lost 25lbs by choice last year, am 6’ 170 now. When I went for a physical, my doc was alarmed. ‘I didn’t tell you to do that you were fine where you were, what’s wrong?’ So, that’s sorta where I think the world is at, I wasn’t obese but I was overweight and it’s weird I had his blessing. I could lose another 10 and not be showing any ribs, at 150 I might be lean lol.


It's almost like you're in the minority now if you're thin.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> Having an affair....or 2 or more.....can make your life shorter.


No kidding. The life of a backdoor man is a life of danger


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

mhammer said:


> We probably agree. I want people to be healthy _and_ happy. If they're both then I don't care how big they are. If their weight stands in the way of their happiness and the life they truly want, then I hope they can arrive at a better one.
> 
> People's lives are hampered by their impulses in so many ways. I've watched people I care for make bad snap decisions again and again. They persuade themselves that it's not a problem but it is and continues to be. A big chunk of the DSM (Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Psychiatric Disorders) is impulse-control difficulties at their root. That includes anything and everything that tends to get described as "an addiction", but also gambling problems, anger management problems, as well as eating issues, and so much more. And sometimes, several kinds of impulse-control difficulties go together, simply because you can't expect a person to have flawless self control for everything except for one little area. And sometimes, though certainly not in all cases, you see someone who is severely overweight, and shows poor impulse control in their approach to food, as well as relationships, and workplace behaviour. Shame in such instances serves no purpose for the person with the problems.
> 
> As you note, there is an important difference between mere overweight and morbid obesity. If you need to move over another belt notch, that's one thing. If you run out of breath walking up the stairs to bed, or require assistance to get out of a chair, quite another. I doubt anyone makes fun of sumo wrestlers. They may be big, but brother they can _take_ you.


Another big factor is food education and environment. There are people who are brought up eating shitty and just don't know any better. I was lucky to be raised in way that we just never ate much fast food.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I’m surprised no one mentioned the cost to our economy. Unhealthy lifestyles stresses our health system. This in turn takes the efficiency out of vital care just because lifestyle was unwilling to take second fiddle. 

Shaming is bad. Encouraging is good. Some take encouragement the wrong way.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I noticed I was slogging on a few pounds 6 years ago. These days I'm in the gym 4-5 days a week, walking the dog every night, play softball and run about 10K per week. My weight has dropped back to 170, blood pressure is good and I feel great. I can't imagine myself with a lot of weight on.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

What if there was a site where beautiful young babes promise fat guys they will date them when they meet specific weight loss goals.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

there are sites like that already ... just pick up the phone and dial .... they'll take your money by the minute, without the weight loss effort.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

player99 said:


>


Wolfgang ?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If we're going to talk about diet at any sort of depth, then we need to move this to the political section.

Shitty food has always been and will always be cheaper and more accessible. Do you know how many people live at or below the poverty line? If you need to live on $20 for 2 weeks, are you buying fresh food that can go bad or as many whoppers as you can space out?

Healthy eating isn't just a health conversation, unfortunately.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

player99 said:


> What if there was a site where beautiful young babes promise fat guys they will date them when they meet specific weight loss goals.


if you're obese, and not fat, losing the weight doesn't mean you'll have less skin.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Budda said:


> If we're going to talk about diet at any sort of depth, then we need to move this to the political section.


Seriously?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

SG-Rocker said:


> Seriously?


You dont think income affects diet?


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Budda said:


> You don't think income affects diet?


Well let me work out the math...

If fat = _caloric intake_ - _work performed_ then I propose that either:

1) Caloric intake be reduced;
2) Work performed be increased; or ideally
3) Both 1 and 2



On a _more_ serious note however, I would relent to blame obesity on income.
I'd say is obesity is a genuine health crisis that transcends income but is definitely fueled at an exponential rate by _tech culture._


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> No kidding. The life of a backdoor man is a life of danger


Never was a 'backdoor man'. All the women I was caught with were single. The married one had been separated for 2 years at the time. I was married.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

reckless toboggan said:


> I involuntarily LOL'd.
> 
> I'm a terrible person.


I laughed out loud. Must be a funny joke.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

JBFairthorne said:


> My kids and I have discussed weight issues. I just asked them, how many obese old people do you see? Usually the old folks are relatively slim. That’s gotta tell you something. Some of my favourite people were obese. I miss them.


Most of the people at a lot of the places I go to are "old" and a lot of them are big. They come in all colours and most of them seem to be healthy.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

player99 said:


>


I know people who look like him with wives that look like her. And visa versa. No problem.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> if you're obese, and not fat, losing the weight doesn't mean you'll have less skin.


According to the chart on this site I'm "obese". Ideal Height and Weight Chart I don't think so Jack.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

SG-Rocker said:


> I'd say is obesity is a genuine health crisis that transcends income but is definitely fueled at an exponential rate by _tech culture._


And exacerbated by 'ignore culture'. Or worse even, 'celebrate everything' (even if it's not good) culture. Categorizing _all_ criticism (even constructive) as 'shaming' is just a way of avoiding discussions that need to be had.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Budda said:


> If we're going to talk about diet at any sort of depth, then we need to move this to the political section.
> 
> Shitty food has always been and will always be cheaper and more accessible. Do you know how many people live at or below the poverty line? If you need to live on $20 for 2 weeks, are you buying fresh food that can go bad or as many whoppers as you can space out?
> 
> Healthy eating isn't just a health conversation, unfortunately.


Not too sure about Whoppers but if you buy Big Macs....no fries or drinks....that's 4. It's a lot cheaper to buy "fresh" food and cook it yourself.....if you know how to shop and have a place to cook. At $20 for two weeks you're hitting food banks and various organizations for food and meals and dumpsters too.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Budda said:


> If we're going to talk about diet at any sort of depth, then we need to move this to the political section.
> 
> Shitty food has always been and will always be cheaper and more accessible. Do you know how many people live at or below the poverty line? If you need to live on $20 for 2 weeks, are you buying fresh food that can go bad or as many whoppers as you can space out?
> 
> Healthy eating isn't just a health conversation, unfortunately.


This is where education comes in too though. There are decent cheap options. For (one) example, frozen vegetables and tuna are healthier and as cheap or cheaper (per portion) as fast food. Fast foods are a single portion and really are not comparatively cheap at all. But people just aren't educated properly on food due to various circumstances. Never mind educated on how to prepare it.

When I am 'too busy to make something', I always have stuff around like the option above to make up quick. My go-to will never be fast food. And pretty much every week I utilize my slow cooker at the start of the week. A lot of times to use up anything left from the previous weeks shopping. I am lucky to not have a super tight food budget, but I sure as hell have in my life. I still live like I do.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Not too sure about Whoppers but if you buy Big Macs....no fries or drinks....that's 4. It's a lot cheaper to buy "fresh" food and cook it yourself.....if you know how to shop and have a place to cook. At $20 for two weeks you're hitting food banks and various organizations for food and meals and dumpsters too.


It's easier to buy fresh food if you have somewhere to store it safely and you can make the time to prepare it, sure.

You hit the nail on the head with food banks. Last I had read, food banks were getting hit harder than ever and needed serious donations to be a viable resource.

So I stand by what I said - economics have to be discussed if you want to talk about healthy eating.

If you can't really afford to eat, you're not thinking about how to prepare anything - you just don't want to starve.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Budda said:


> It's easier to buy fresh food if you have somewhere to store it safely and you can make the time to prepare it, sure.
> 
> You hit the nail on the head with food banks. Last I had read, food banks were getting hit harder than ever and needed serious donations to be a viable resource.
> 
> ...


You also need to define fresh food. EG a bag of mixed beans is technically 'fresh food' and costs pennies per portion. The same with rice. I have lived with practically nothing in the past so anything I am throwing out is from experience. There are options that are MUCH cheaper per portion than fast food by far, and that don't require many storage or prep considerations. Buying fast food if you are on a tight food budget is literally throwing the money away.

But it comes back to education. A lot of people will never learn this due to a whole bunch of circumstances including poverty.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

guitarman2 said:


>


I don't know. Is calling someone out a more effective way to change behaviours than education and gentle nudges? Personally, I could stand to lose a few pounds and looking at myself in photos is more effective for me than education. I deem this "Self-Shaming!" Lol


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Like Cheesy, there was a time when I was skinny because I was too poor to eat (MMM, ketchup sandwiches). I have always eaten what I wanted, but when I went from low stress/high physicality work to high stress/low physicality work fat started creeping on. I also "carry it well" so 20 pounds was no big thing.

I never learned to look after myself and got hurt. Bad back etc. So by 3 years ago was up around 260-270. There was no intent to get fat, but no plan to stay fit either.

Now I'm working out most days and am losing weight, but also size, slowly. It's a struggle. Shame doesn't help, but encouragement does. Got supportive co-workers and family.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> I don't know. Is calling someone out a more effective way to change behaviours than education and gentle nudges? Personally, I could stand to lose a few pounds and looking at myself in photos is more effective for me than education. I deem this "Self-Shaming!" Lol


If I look bad, I'd personally rather someone bluntly tell me. It motivates me to immediately take action. There was a point a years back where I was looking too skinny (unhealthy skinny). I didn't really realize it was happening. I was on some medications that were contributing as well, and having things pointed out got me to look into other med options without that side effect. I'd rather be told as things are getting bad, rather than when the problem is harder to deal with.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Budda said:


> Shitty food has always been and will always be cheaper and more accessible. Do you know how many people live at or below the poverty line? If you need to live on $20 for 2 weeks, are you buying fresh food that can go bad or as many whoppers as you can space out?


There are Vegeburgers or the new I cant believe its not beef from A&W !?! 

^)@#

Seriously, my trick was to stop eating in restaurants and eat chicken breast with a bowl of veggies at super. I melted away...

But I get you on your point. Back when I was at University, I lived on Kraft dinner.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

torndownunit said:


> This is where education comes in too though. There are decent cheap options. For (one) example, frozen vegetables and tuna are healthier and as cheap or cheaper (per portion) as fast food. Fast foods are a single portion and really are not comparatively cheap at all. But people just aren't educated properly on food due to various circumstances. Never mind educated on how to prepare it.
> 
> When I am 'too busy to make something', I always have stuff around like the option above to make up quick. My go-to will never be fast food. And pretty much every week I utilize my slow cooker at the start of the week. A lot of times to use up anything left from the previous weeks shopping. I am lucky to not have a super tight food budget, but I sure as hell have in my life. I still live like I do.


Further to my first post on this, is it becomes a downward spiral. We live in a "I'm too busy to grocery shop and cook" world where it is so easy to order Uber-eats 5 or 6 nights a week. Kids are learning these patterns and finding people who actually know how to cook is getting to be fewer and fewer and "cooking a home meal" is breaking out a frozen pizza or opening a jar.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

ZeroGravity said:


> Further to my first post on this, is it becomes a downward spiral. We live in a "I'm too busy to grocery shop and cook" world where it is so easy to order Uber-eats 5 or 6 nights a week. Kids are learning these patterns and finding people who actually know how to cook is getting to be fewer and fewer and "cooking a home meal" is breaking out a frozen pizza or opening a jar.


Not to worry, Instant Pot will save them all.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Frenchy99 said:


> There are Vegeburgers or the new I cant believe its not beef from A&W !?!
> 
> ^)@#
> 
> ...


We used to buy it buy the case.....that and tuna and mushroom soup. Had nothing to do with being poor. It was fast and left more money for booze and such. Once in a while I'd cook something just to remember how. That being said it is almost as cheap for me to buy a large four topping pizza from a place near me than it is to buy a Big Mac meal.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

1SweetRide said:


> Not to worry, Instant Pot will save them all.


Learning to use an Instant Pot would still be a vast improvement over take-out or pre-made.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

ZeroGravity said:


> Learning to use an Instant Pot would still be a vast improvement over take-out or pre-made.


You can get basic slow cookers for dirt cheap too. It takes more time but you can't get much more basic than that. I make one meal at the start of each week that gives me 4-5 portions for the week.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

ZeroGravity said:


> Learning to use an Instant Pot would still be a vast improvement over take-out or pre-made.


Only if an instant pot or slow cooker and things like that are in your budget. Sure isn't in mine right now. BTW I had to look up what an instant pot was.....I thought it had something to do with legal marijuana. You make a phone call and it's delivered right to your door.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Only if an instant pot or slow cooker and things like that are in your budget. Sure isn't in mine right now. BTW I had to look up what an instant pot was.....I thought it had something to do with legal marijuana. You make a phone call and it's delivered right to your door.


You can get decent slow cookers for under $40. I have seen a really good CrockPot one for $35 many times. I have 2 that came from garage sales, one was $5, the other was $2 and they both work great. I have 2 because they are different sizes (minimize waste when needed). They always have them at thrift stores too. They are as basic an appliance as you can get.

Instant Pots are another matter, but you can do a lot of what you do with one in a slow cooker. It just takes more time.

I'd like to stress a comment pointing things like this out isn't to try to put down anyone or their situation, or to act like a know it all. It's simply to show that there are always options out there. Most of my appliances came from garage sales. All my cooking pots did. I even got a nice chef's knife at a sale that required some elbow grease to clean and sharpen.

The other helpful tip I have for people is smoothies . I have a decent blender and there is always a rack of produce at the grocery store that either has cosmetic blems or is soon to expire. I take it all, cut it up into portioned freezer bags, and use it for smoothies during the week. An hour of prep time on a Sunday gives me breakfast for my whole week.

Diet is a priority for me. My migraines have done a lot of damage to me over the years. So I try to be healthy in other ways, and when I didn't have much, I found ways to make it work. Hell, I even bartered services (non sexual) with farms in town for produce.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

ZeroGravity said:


> Learning to use an Instant Pot would still be a vast improvement over take-out or pre-made.


I love mine.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> Only if an instant pot or slow cooker and things like that are in your budget. Sure isn't in mine right now. BTW I had to look up what an instant pot was.....I thought it had something to do with legal marijuana. You make a phone call and it's delivered right to your door.


That would have been more interesting.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> Only if an instant pot or slow cooker and things like that are in your budget. Sure isn't in mine right now. BTW I had to look up what an instant pot was.....I thought it had something to do with legal marijuana. You make a phone call and it's delivered right to your door.


Value Village. Every one I walk into has a shelf of Slow Cookers - $10-15. Seen a few Instant Pots there for too. Picked up a slow cooker for my student son for $15 and it was practically new. Chili, stews, pot roasts, hell you can even make bread in one. For the price of one Uber meal you can get four with the investment of a bit of time and there are tons of recipes that anyone can follow. But if one can't be bothered because it takes time and effort rather than picking up something then it's a mindset that has to change.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> That would have been more interesting.


It used to happen back in the days of pagers. 3 in the morning road trips, things like that. You just pay a premium.
@greco.......budget aside, I like cooking and have no problem working a stove. I usually hit the discount areas of the store near me at least twice a week. $1.25 for four liters of 2% milk, $0.99 for 4 liters of chocolate milk, veggies both fresh and dried etc. . $0.98/lb for chicken drumsticks things like that. I'm just not big on cooking things today and hoping that's what I want 2 days from now. BTW until about a month or so ago my food budget was around $80 a month. Now it's a bit more but new glasses sort of screwed things up. Storage space is limited in the fridge so I buy fresh veggies etc at least twice a week..


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> @greco.......budget aside


I'm not sure why you are directing this at me as I have not posted in this thread.

However, it certainly is an interesting thread.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I don't like that type of bullying. But I'll tell you, guys like myself who have always been on the slim side sure get a lot of grief and shame from overweight relatives telling us to "eat more, you're too skinny". Fuck right off Nona. You telling me that I don't eat enough and need to put on poundage is the same as me telling you to lay off the pasta and meatballs because your fat ass can't fit in the chair you sit a big ol rump down to chow down on ayer vittles. 

The last overly exuberant bit was solely for effect to say that it works both ways. People should try to take care of their own health the best way possible. It's better for the health system and people with real health issues not brought on by their owin general


mhammer said:


> Not a lot to be ashamed of by being overweight. But I think gluttony-shaming is not a terrible thing. Why DO you need that third trip to the buffet? How is a triple cheese baconburger part of a healthy diet? If it's hard to find clothes in your size, and hard to lose the weight you want, that's _your_ priorities and issue to wrestle with, not mine to gloat over. But _everybody_ should exercise a little more patience and self-restraint in most aspects of their life. Gluttony is just one part of it.
> 
> My personal credo is that a person should be thin enough to fit into their own clothes (i.e., not require constant adaptation by buying new stuff in a larger size), strong enough to open a pickle jar and carry two grocery bags in from the car at once, and fit enough to catch the bus or run out of a burning building. In other words, be adapted to the circumstances of everyday life. If you want to be a firefighter, swimsuit model, or pro basketball player, those requirements/criteria will need to be shifted a bit.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

ZeroGravity said:


> Value Village. Every one I walk into has a shelf of Slow Cookers - $10-15. Seen a few Instant Pots there for too. Picked up a slow cooker for my student son for $15 and it was practically new. Chili, stews, pot roasts, hell you can even make bread in one. For the price of one Uber meal you can get four with the investment of a bit of time and there are tons of recipes that anyone can follow. But if one can't be bothered because it takes time and effort rather than picking up something then it's a mindset that has to change.


My knives are from Dollar Tree.....$1.25 each, new. At Value Village they sell for around $2.99 used. I tried making bread in a slow cooker once.....didn't work for me. I prefer using a stove. I've found that for the Value Villages around here a lot of times you're better off to buy things new.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

greco said:


> I'm not sure why you are directing this at me as I have not posted in this thread.
> 
> However, it certainly is an interesting thread.


Not too sure either. could be I was thinking about the music playing in the background while posting in this thread. My Apologies. That should have been @torndownunit


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> I think the key thing is 'overweight' vs 'obesity'. When it comes to obesity, i would be worried about a family member or close friend for example just like I'd be worried with any serious health condition. I wouldn't want them to subscribe to 'health at any size'. So it might not be my business, but you worry about people you care about. Obviously shaming isn't the answer. But getting involved at all is tricky when these movements exist.


I would call my daughter "lower-obese" whatever that is. She's been gaining weight since she was about 10 (33 now). I figure her mom (ex-wife #1) did all the shaming she needs for a lifetime so I leave her alone. She has a 1 year-old baby and we have talked about the desire to be alive to see your grand kids and I think that thought has some weight (pardon me) with her. I hope she losses weight ............. I could probably lead by example.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> It used to happen back in the days of pagers. 3 in the morning road trips, things like that. You just pay a premium.
> @greco.......budget aside, I like cooking and have no problem working a stove. I usually hit the discount areas of the store near me at least twice a week. $1.25 for four liters of 2% milk, $0.99 for 4 liters of chocolate milk, veggies both fresh and dried etc. . $0.98/lb for chicken drumsticks things like that. I'm just not big on cooking things today and hoping that's what I want 2 days from now. BTW until about a month or so ago my food budget was around $80 a month. Now it's a bit more but new glasses sort of screwed things up. Storage space is limited in the fridge so I buy fresh veggies etc at least twice a week..


Understandable. See for me when I was on a budget, that was the 'sacrifice'. My diet would get repetitive at times. But, that's the choice I made to prioritize health and maximize my budget. Now that my budget isn't as much of a concern, I still stick to it. For me eating a stew for 4 meals out of my week is not restrictive at all. I make a great stew.

Again, the main purpose of my posts is only to point out that there are so many misconceptions about what's involved with eating reasonably healthy food over what is really garbage food as far as nutrition value. 

While you say convenience isn't a factor for you, for so many people out there it's become the primary excuse for diet issues. The fallback people go to is costs, but it's just really not cheaper to eat that way. Especially not by portion cost. I figured this stuff out while I was working 12 days on, 2 off, 10 hour days trying to dig myself out of a hole. I didn't have free time or money. 

Re glasses, I've been using Zenni for about 8 years. A great way to get cheap glasses. I have had the lenses tested (Walmart will do this free) and the prescriptions have always been bang on. About $25 for my last pair.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> My knives are from Dollar Tree.....$1.25 each, new. At Value Village they sell for around $2.99 used.


Used to be that you just had to make an appointment with a vacuum cleaner company and they'd send over a salesman to demo the model with a free set of knives. lol


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> Having an affair....or 2 or more.....can make your life shorter.


You want to loose weight just have a affair. I have seen a few guys start jogging and drop a bunch of weight just before the wife busts them and they head for divorce.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Used to be that you just had to make an appointment with a vacuum cleaner company and they'd send over a salesman to demo the model with a free set of knives. lol


Clean house, free knives!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Used to be that you just had to make an appointment with a vacuum cleaner company and they'd send over a salesman to demo the model with a free set of knives. lol


A lot of the cooking ware companies would cook you and your friends a free meal and give you a gift of a small pot or frying pan for being host. Electrolux and Filter Queen would come and do a good job of cleaning at least the living room and the couch. About the time they started to only clean a small area the knives became garbage. Used to have a dinner party in a relatively clean apt. at least once a month, then a friend would have one and so on......10 or more free dinners each month.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Distortion said:


> You want to loose weight just have a affair. I have seen a few guys start jogging and drop a bunch of weight just before the wife busts them and they head for divorce.


I found the only weight you lost was in your wallet and your bank account. Not too sure why you'd start jogging unless it was so you could geet away from a pissed off wife and girlfriend.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Distortion said:


> You want to loose weight just have a affair. I have seen a few guys start jogging and drop a bunch of weight just before the wife busts them and they head for divorce.


That's true. The extra curricular activities alone burn additional calories.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Used to be that you just had to make an appointment with a vacuum cleaner company and they'd send over a salesman to demo the model with a free set of knives. lol


I know from experience thats a scam. They tell you that you get the knives regardless of whether you buy or not. But when you don't buy a vacuum cleaner they don't send the gift. He might tell you they'll ship it to you, but they don't.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> According to the chart on this site I'm "obese". Ideal Height and Weight Chart I don't think so Jack.


once again, my lack of eloquence has confused someone. lemme put it another way, because the chart you posted has nothing at all to do with what i'm talking about:
see this guy? this is joey bag-o-donuts. 









let's say he drops a couple hundred pounds and gets down to his ideal weight. he'll be lighter, for sure. BUT the skin won't shrink, and without the weight, he'll have anough extra skin that he'll need surgery to look normal, even at a healthy weight













mrmatt1972 said:


> (MMM, ketchup sandwiches).


i was once so poor i ate on $4/week. i ate store brand corn chips and water


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> once again, my lack of eloquence has confused someone. lemme put it another way, because the chart you posted has nothing at all to do with what i'm talking about:
> see this guy? this is joey bag-o-donuts.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. He should stay fat and have a heart attack so he fits his skin.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

guitarman2 said:


> Yeah. He should stay fat and have a heart attack so he fits his skin.


no way dude! if he skipped the surgery, he could be a human wingsuit! how cool would that be?


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

good enuf for me and rocky the flying squirrel .


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> no way dude! if he skipped the surgery, he could be a human wingsuit! how cool would that be?


I had a friend that I toured many years with starting in 1981. He was close to 400 pounds at about 5'8". He was definitely on his way to an early grave. about 1983 he had his stomach stapled and went down to 160 pounds. He was 23 when he had the procedure so for the most part some of his loose skin tightened up as it does spring back in your youth. 
We continued to tour together in to the mid 90's and then weekend bands together up till about last year. He's 59 (same age as me) and still playing with a weekend band. He acts more like a man in his 80's. He plays maybe 1 gig a month and says it takes him till half way through the following week to recover.He's on ODSP and hasn't worked a full time job since coming off the road in the mid 90's. I've been friends with him since grade 2 and he was obese then. I'm amazed he's made it this far.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

On the shaming thing. I unintentionally shamed my wife's slightly overweight cousin. Probably more because I'm very straightforward most of the time. She was showing us some pictures of herself and I kinda just off the cuff mentioned she was looking a bit chunky. Never thought much of it. And she didn't say anything or look too offended from my recollection. As we don't see the inlaws too often, we caught up a couple of weeks later and she had started a diet and exercise routine. I was pretty surprised when she told me that the picture sharing comment I made on her weight allowed her to realize that she was kidding herself and had to get healthy and shape up. She thanked me profusely for pointing it out to her. This was in the early 90's, so by today's standards I'd imagine that it might have gone in a slightly different direction if the same thing was said. I'd probably be ostracized by the family on Facebook, twittered to death for being such a mean, uncaring, selfish person, and manhandled on Youtube by the SJW community. Possibly with a #metoo thrown in for good measure.

Just saying.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

guitarman2 said:


> I know from experience thats a scam.


I know from experience that it's not.
At least with Filter Queen.
I did that demo/sales stuff for three weeks until I found a real job.
You got a choice of knives or glassware as you came through their door.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

“_Everything you see, I owe to spaghetti_” Sophia Loren


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

laristotle said:


> “_Everything you see, I owe to spaghetti_” Sophia Loren


and personal trainers.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> I know from experience that it's not.
> At least with Filter Queen.
> I did that demo/sales stuff for three weeks until I found a real job.
> You got a choice of knives or glassware as you came through their door.


Had an Uncle that sold Filter Queen on the side for years. A friend sold Electrolux and another sold some brand of stainless cookware. For the cookware you'd book a dinner.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> and personal trainers.


Nope, corsets and the like.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

laristotle said:


> “_Everything you see, I owe to spaghetti_” Sophia Loren


i was never big on sophia loren, preferring gina lollabrigida instead. however, i absolutely love stockings and garters. (i blame the benny hill show for that) the corset is neat and all, but thick legs in those kind of stockings? flame. actual fire. the very pinnacle of hotness.




Electraglide said:


> Had an Uncle that sold Filter Queen on the side for years. A friend sold Electrolux and another sold some brand of stainless cookware. For the cookware you'd book a dinner.


i dated a girl who sold kirbys. i don't think it was knives or glasses she gave out.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> I found the only weight you lost was in your wallet and your bank account. Not too sure why you'd start jogging unless it was so you could geet away from a pissed off wife and girlfriend.


 Come on your not that stupid. The jogging is to trim down for the new girl friend. Combined with all the new sex you drop a bunch of weight.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

cheezyridr said:


> no way dude! if he skipped the surgery, he could be a human wingsuit! how cool would that be?


You could hear him going overhead it would sound like a Cessna with all that skin flapping.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Distortion said:


> Come on your not that stupid. The jogging is to trim down for the new girl friend. Combined with all the new sex you drop a bunch of weight.


Didn't happen to me. If sex made you drop weight I would have been about 140 or so at the time instead of around 200 lbs. Sex with both the 2nd wife and the girlfriend. Plus I used to run with the dog along the beaches around Wreck Beach at least once a week if not more. BTW if you want to meet girls try a nude beach.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> i was never big on sophia loren, preferring gina lollabrigida instead. however, i absolutely love stockings and garters. (i blame the benny hill show for that) the corset is neat and all, but thick legs in those kind of stockings? flame. actual fire. the very pinnacle of hotness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What was the name of the girl on Benny Hill most of the time? Corsets are neat until you try to take it off.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> BTW if you want to meet girls try a nude beach.


 From what I have heard the Toronto island beach is all guys so gonna take a pass on the nude beach idea.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> What was the name of the girl on Benny Hill most of the time? Corsets are neat until you try to take it off.


which one?










no matter which one you pick, the answer you seek can be found here:

Retrospace: Foxy Ladies #15: Benny Hill Babes


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> which one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm hearing Yackety Sax in my head.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

torndownunit said:


> I'm hearing Yackety Sax in my head.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

laristotle said:


>


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Sue Upton and Jenny Lee-Wright.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

There is being overweight and then there is being a big fat loose slob. Personally I have not seen the lighter side of 200 lbs since I was about 17 years old. The men on my Mother's side are all big boys. 6' plus and big, wide shoulders, thick all the way around. My ideal weight, when I felt the best in my life was about 210. I am now sitting around 230. To me, there is absolutely no reason, unless you have a medical condition, to be 300 plus pounds. If you are a man and you have bigger tits then my wife, lose some weight man, you are a slob. When I see women that have 4 plus rolls starting at the top and running to the knees it disgusts me. I had to sit on a bus next to this for 4 hours. The smell of gunt cheese was intoxicating and raw.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I'll admit that I'm overweight.
I always wear a t-shirt when I swim because I don't want to confuse any babies.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

I always take a big breath and hold it when a biggy walks by.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Gunt Cheese, new band name.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> View attachment 271496
> 
> 
> There is being overweight and then there is being a big fat loose slob. Personally I have not seen the lighter side of 200 lbs since I was about 17 years old. The men on my Mother's side are all big boys. 6' plus and big, wide shoulders, thick all the way around. My ideal weight, when I felt the best in my life was about 210. I am now sitting around 230. To me, there is absolutely no reason, unless you have a medical condition, to be 300 plus pounds. If you are a man and you have bigger tits then my wife, lose some weight man, you are a slob. When I see women that have 4 plus rolls starting at the top and running to the knees it disgusts me. I had to sit on a bus next to this for 4 hours. The smell of gunt cheese was intoxicating and raw.


One point that's back to the original topic. There are people out there who are just mean and will insult people for pretty much any reason. When it comes to something like obesity, the reason a lot of people feel a need to comment on it when it's 'not their business' is because so many people have had someone in their life be really negatively affected by obesity. I know I have. When I see the 'health at any size' movement it infuriates me. It encourages excuses and the spread of shitty information. While there are obviously medical conditions that can cause someone to be over 300 lbs, overall that is just not the primary factor in so many people being obese. There's not an obesity epidemic because of those medical conditions, it's primarily lifestyle choices. The obesity is sure as hell leading to medical conditions though. So while I don't condone fat shaming, in my mind it's 100 times worse to encourage people being in this condition. Which in this crazy age where it's not ok to offend anyone is exactly what is happening.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

torndownunit said:


> One point that's back to the original topic. There are people out there who are just mean and will insult people for pretty much any reason. When it comes to something like obesity, the reason a lot of people feel a need to comment on it when it's 'not their business' is because so many people have had someone in their life be really negatively affected by obesity. I know I have. When I see the 'health at any size' movement it infuriates me. It encourages excuses and the spread of shitty information. While there are obviously medical conditions that can cause someone to be over 300 lbs, overall that is just not the primary factor in so many people being obese. There's not an obesity epidemic because of those medical conditions. The obesity is sure as hell leading to medical conditions though, it's due to lifestyle choices. So while I don't condone fat shaming, in my mind it's 100 times worse to encourage people being in this condition. Which in this crazy age where it's not ok to offend anyone is exactly what is happening.


All else aside. I agree with you 100%. It's easy to fall into a trap, depression can cause havoc on a person and their eating habits. It spirals and can get out of control quickly. Shaming people publicly or even one on one is not the way to go about it. The girl in that picture was maybe in her late 20's or early 30's. That was in Hawaii several years ago and I happened to be on that trip alone and she also appeared to be, hence the sitting together on the bus. I helped her on and off as she struggled to get even 2-3 steps up. It was hot as hell and this was a tour so we were on and off that bus a lot. She was sweating like a pig. I am absolutely certain that she was not proud of herself and she should not be. Like you said, it's this movement that says it's ok, it's not. Nobody, nobody wants to be that fat, unless they are out of their minds. Trying to make them believe thats it's OK is doing a disservice to everyone. It's totally unhealthy and just leads to misery.


----------



## Jimmy Fingers (Aug 17, 2017)

laristotle said:


> I enjoy my beer.


I think I'm number 1 but when I look in the mirror I'm number 4!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

GuitarsCanada said:


> View attachment 271496
> 
> 
> There is being overweight and then there is being a big fat loose slob. Personally I have not seen the lighter side of 200 lbs since I was about 17 years old. The men on my Mother's side are all big boys. 6' plus and big, wide shoulders, thick all the way around. My ideal weight, when I felt the best in my life was about 210. I am now sitting around 230. To me, there is absolutely no reason, unless you have a medical condition, to be 300 plus pounds. If you are a man and you have bigger tits then my wife, lose some weight man, you are a slob. When I see women that have 4 plus rolls starting at the top and running to the knees it disgusts me. I had to sit on a bus next to this for 4 hours. The smell of gunt cheese was intoxicating and raw.


**Dorian2 puts hands over ears**

repeat 5x "Too much information"

lol


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Chunky dog owners makes for fat dogs

Chunky dog owners makes for fat dogs


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Jennifer Aniston was fat shamed in to losing 30 pounds by her agent in order to land her role in "Friends". She ends this article by saying it encouraged her to eat healthier and create good habits.

Jennifer Aniston 'Ordered To Lose 30lbs' Before Landing 'Friends' Role


----------

